# My engine bay.....



## VWezza (Jan 19, 2007)

Gave my engine bay a going over today. I think shes doing pretty well considering shes 10yrs old. Let me know your views.

Thanks all........
Wez.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

It looks like new to me,very clean "eh", a car to be proud of.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Lookin good Wez! :thumb:


----------



## C3LJG (Nov 5, 2005)

Looking good mate seen it on phat dubs. 

Can you get blue plug leads to match the hoses?


----------



## VWezza (Jan 19, 2007)

C3LJG said:


> Looking good mate seen it on phat dubs.
> 
> Can you get blue plug leads to match the hoses?


Thanks everyone,

Its a pretty easy engine to clean, as most of the main engine block is hidden by plastic covers. Suits me that way tho. 

Already on the case regarding HT leads.....Blue ones on order 

Wez.


----------



## RAJVK (Jun 6, 2006)

I shes lookin foxy


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

could eat your dinner of that


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

She is a tidy one my boy


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

looking good there wez


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumb: 

Bet that sounds noice too


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

looks good mate keep it up:thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That's a tasty looking engine bay!


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

That's it, you've shamed me into having a go at my VR at the weekend!!!


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Looking good top effort


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice clean VR bay.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice and clean


----------



## VWezza (Jan 19, 2007)

cav said:


> looking good there wez


Hello Cav! Cheers....
Nice to see theres aload of use Dubbers on DW :thumb:



Benskett said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Bet that sounds noice too


Oh yes!! She does sound pretty throaty.

.........Thanks for all the comments..............

Wez.


----------



## Bob G (Jan 30, 2007)

*chassie cleaning*

Looks great!!! Good work. Makes me think about the dirty job I keep putting off on my wifes Black Mercedes-Benz 300-E Sportline. the cosmoline is still on the underside of the transmission and I need to get under the car with paint thinner and a brush to break it loose so I can wash it away. 
Well if I keep looking at pictures like yours I may get the energy to take on the job. A clean chassie is just as impressive as a clean engine.
Bob Geco
USA

Bob Geco


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Very Impressive,

It looks like someone has eaten their dinner of ours !!!

You've put me to shame, i'm going to have to get to work on ours now.

Kev


----------



## BIG_G (Mar 26, 2007)

looks great....love the inlet manifold..would love to do that on my VR....how easy was it?


----------



## steverashi (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks good. V nice


----------



## Vanquish 1 (Mar 30, 2008)

C3LJG said:


> Looking good mate seen it on phat dubs.
> 
> Can you get blue plug leads to match the hoses?


yes they r called blue igniteor plug leads!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Woah talk about digging up the dead man!


----------

